# Post Your LIVEBEARERS Pics



## swordtail07 (Jan 28, 2005)

post as many pics as you can, as long as there different.



lets see if we can make this a sticky topic


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's a _Limia vittata_ (cuba) that I picked up at the TCA last year. It was sold as something else, I had to research to find the correct name for them.


----------



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

gee well I have a few of my Female Silver Lyre-tail molly, My male Gold hi-fin molly, Female Lyre-tail swordtail, and Male lyre-tail sword tail. ......


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

my mollies!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/?action=view&current=P1010053.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/?action=view&current=P1010096.jpg

My swordtails, they are all home-grown.

Here's their residence:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/?action=view&current=P1010070.jpg


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

David, what is that?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Judging from the gigantic sword coming from its tail i'd have to go with swordtail. i dont actually know what it is but it's awesome!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya wouldnt it suck to have that long of tail! I feel sorry for him! It would be heavy!!! :shock:


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It is a Montezuma swordtail, X. montezumae. When they get tails that long they can no longer catch the females to spawn and tend to spend time resting in plants or on gravel. They grow more slowly than other swords and are voracious fry eaters. I have 3 different strains all acquired from the same breeder over time.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

David, thanks for the explanation. It's amazing I think! :shock:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Kinda feel sorry for the poor fish..


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Id Post Mine If I Knew How


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Well these arent mine but there still live bearers[glow=orange:39634071c3][/glow:39634071c3]


----------



## swordtail07 (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen this kind of swordtail before ?

picture found here 

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/livebearer_swords/swordtail_table.htm#top2[/img]


----------



## Guppyman® (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi. A pic to share. - Frank/Guppyman®


----------



## swordtail07 (Jan 28, 2005)

wow nice, looks good


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

when i first got my 3 fancy guppies, it was 2 males and a female, i thought the males would endlessy harass her so i got 2 feeder females. the fancy female died so all of my new guppies have to be 1/2 fancy 1/2 feeder.










plus feeder guppy equals












I looked them up on Aquabid, snakeskin guppies.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1108511404
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1108418706
not as nice as theirs though, and man is it hard to photograph guppies! so i cheated and used a net.


----------



## Peligrin (Feb 11, 2005)

A female platy (Casey) and a male & female guppy (Bonnie & Clyde).


----------



## Peligrin (Feb 11, 2005)

A female silver lyre-tail molly (Josie) & a male black lyre-tail molly (Nappy).


----------



## rachel21 (Feb 13, 2005)

OK so im not entirely sure where my baby came from but i love him. think he's about 3-4 weeks old. we didnt know we had babies and this is the only one we have left. he's in the main tank and doing fine. now the odd but, we have 2 white mollies, a black molly and a dalmation one. and 2 orange platies. now explain where the orange head and black body come from? [/img]


----------



## nyxWild (Feb 9, 2005)

maybe one of the mollies had a differently colored parent or it could be a different species of platy. hopefully you'll be able to tell what breed it is when it's older. keep us updated!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

hi guppyman: What a beauty he is. I love guppies.


----------

